# Dye Migration



## jenic3 (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of dye migration rubbing off on other fabrics. A customer just informed me that he has orange spots coming threw on the black coats I just printed white on. But he also said that the orange spots rubbed off onto their vehicle seat and will not come out. I never heard of this happening before. Is this possible, or is he just trying to get more money from me.
Thank You!


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

What color was the jacket itself. The only way I can see this happen is if the jacket is orange/red and dye migrates into an undercurred white. Then the undercurred ink(partially still wet) smudges on the seat.

If the ink was cured properly or over cured, I don't see this happening.


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

I have never seen dye migrate to another garment or item. This would be something new.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Dye migration goes from the garment to the ink when curing or hot (like in a dryer). It will stop when the material cools down so unless he's heating them up in the car, I don't see how dye could have migrated to his seat. Also, black coats don't migrate orange dye.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't see orange showing up on a black fabric, apart from thick orange plastisol. Even if there was an orange lining to the coat I don't think it would show, if the dye migrated.

Sounds to me like he has spilled some bleach or something similar on the coat and got in the car with it wet.

Have you seen the coats?


----------



## jenic3 (Nov 17, 2015)

https://dochub.com/cherierood/13Da5q/img_6914

This is a pic of what he sent me. Any idea what it could be and if it would rub off on other fabrics?


----------



## jenic3 (Nov 17, 2015)

Any idea what it could be. Maybe a fragrance in the fabric, some of the coats had been worn and washed before I printed them.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I couldn't open the picture. Anything that's organic on apparel when going through curing will discolor. Usually turning brown or a burn color, so orange is possible. You should always post a disclaimer that previously worn apparel may discolor and don't accept responsibility.


----------



## kristry (Mar 27, 2017)

Sometimes it might happen.


----------



## jenic3 (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you explain please?


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Might be helpful to put those pics out so they can be easily opened...
Also might want to specify fabric content of coats, ink used and dryer curing temperature
Did all the coats printed suffer similarly ?


----------

